
The Cinema of Nuclear Annihilation - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/war-security/stephen-phelan-watching-end-world
======
smacktoward
Oh God, _Threads._ The article is right, that really is one of the bleakest
movies ever made, right up there with _Grave of the Fireflies_ and _Henry:
Portrait of a Serial Killer._ I didn't even encounter it until long after the
Cold War had ended, and it still made a huge impression on me; I can only
imagine how people viewing it in Britain in 1984, at the height of Reagan-era
confrontationalism, must have felt.

